# Goat with no appetite



## Jansgoats (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a doe that has a 17 week old kid. She stopped eating two days ago...I checked her & found lice so I dusted her with diatomaceous earth then went to get ivermectin injectable to give her for parasites both internal & external. I gave it last night & she was still not eating this morning. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ivermectin*



> I have a doe that has a 17 week old kid. She stopped eating two days ago...I checked her & found lice so I dusted her with diatomaceous earth then went to get ivermectin injectable to give her for parasites both internal & external. I gave it last night & she was still not eating this morning. Does anyone have any suggestions?


Did you get a temp on her?

If it is normal... give her probiotic paste and fortified vit B complex for 4 days her Rumen may be off.... do not feed any grain....while she is off... Give her some oat hay or A little bit of Alfalfa if she will eat it.....

Can she go out and forage or graze? Or is she on a dry lot?

If she has a high fever start antibiotics........ normal range is 101.5 to 103.5

How is her gum color? White...pale pink or nice dark pink?


----------



## Jansgoats (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Ivermectin*

she is normally out but I has separated her buckling & put him in a pen until I can find a home for him...don't need him breeding the other goats. This seened to stress her so I put her in with him & dusted him to prevent the spread of the lice. As you can see I'm still learning . . .I will check her temp. I can get the probiotic paste at Tractor Supply but the only thing they have with B is Calcium drench. the only antibiotic they have is Duramycin, 72-200mg.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ivermectin*

Get a temp first before any treatment is started....

She will need thiamine ....it is called B1 in order to get her Rumen back in check... if her temp is normal....
the other B vitamins will not have the same effect....

Never used Duramycin so I cannot tell you ...what to do with it...hopefully some one else can soon.... :hug:

If her temp is high.... then there is a suspicion of pneumonia.... or infection... then and only then should antibiotics be used.... :hug:


----------



## Jansgoats (Aug 13, 2012)

her temp is 102.1 so I will get the probiotics and B1 thiamine tomorrow. will keep you posted. Thanks for your help!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Did this start before or after you weaned her kid? Just curious. We have a doe that is just not doing great either, she's okay, but doesn't have a good appetite, I can get her to only eat a cup of grain <the cup I use is probably 1 1/2 of a measured cup> -- 1lb. of the pelleted grain we use.
There are a couple of balding spots on her hips and to me her hair looks like it's thinning a bit? I'm so puzzled with her. She's up to date on worming, I am treating her with permetherin spray once a week just in case the hair issue is lice related. She's been given copper bolus, and selenium e gel, etc.

To me, she seems depressed. To me, it seems this started when we weaned her twin daughters at the end of May. She was a VERY protective mama, always concerned about them, and really upset her when she couldn't be with them anymore - we wanted to dry her up so she could be bred for next year.

If you had just recently weaned, could she be depressed? I just don't know what else it could be with our doe. Seems like there is always one that just doesn't thrive like the rest this time of year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> her temp is 102.1 so I will get the probiotics and B1 thiamine tomorrow. will keep you posted. Thanks for your help!


 :hug: Your welcome... temp is good...I am glad it isn't sub temp.... yes ...please keep us updated... With the Fortified vit B complex... I give 3cc's but.. if you are getting straight thiamine I'd ask the vet how much to give to a goat....never had to use it yet....and it would educate me as well... unless a goat spot member knows :wink: :hug:

Goats do get depressed at weaning time.... but ...they don't totally stop eating all together like Jansgoats...they may eat less but... they do not totally stop....


----------



## Jansgoats (Aug 13, 2012)

I got probios...it doesn't actually say goats but they said it's ok...but it only gives direction for newborns...how much do I give?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I give mine a "click" or 2 on the dial if it's the plunger type.
Also... Tractor Supply usually carries DurVet brand Pen G in their med cooler
The Duramycin is a generic form of LA200 so the same dosing would be used.

TSC also carries Fortified B Complex...the Thiamine/B1 level is not as high as the prescription form but it is better than nothing.


----------

